# Nandrolone, Dianabol, Anadrol, Proviron log.



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm here to share my experience. 70s style. 
I'm currently near end of week 3, 16lbs up since I've started my off season. 
Start: 162 7-8% bf 
3 weeks in: 178 empty stomach. 0 bloat. All muscle fullness. Diet is eat when hungry. 

750mg deca dura once a week 
100mg test e once a week 
I could only handle anadrol in day 23
25mg dbol. I upped to 50mg start of week 3.
50mg proviron 
no ai. Aromasin, caber, Nolvadex on hand but everything is golden so far. 

Dbol will be ran for 8-10 weeks and I'll soon up it to 75mg after my appetite goes back to normal from dropping the drol.

questions?


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

I've used low doses of various hormones to test the waters and my tolerance 

Eq. Test. Dbol. Tren. Primo. Drol. Dbol. Winny. T3 clen
 and masteron. My favorite. #dickskin

For now I'm going to stay with the basics  and focus on growing this year. I'm happy with my base I started my off season with.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 22, 2014)

How's that provironw working for you.


----------



## musclewizard69 (Nov 22, 2014)

You know, PERSONALLY, I prefer masteron at 50mg EOD.. i believe it's the same strength as 50mg proviron ED... 
It's hard to tell if I actually like it, But I can be confident in using it again, But I will use mast before I try proviron again.

I'm actually using the proviron as a break from masteron. and of course, I will have my breaks from the both of them..
Proviron is kinda hard on my hair. it's shedding a little bit. compared to mast, i only had hair shed the first week and then it was gone. 
my prostate felt more pressure from masteron.. so pros and cons to both
I really thought proviron was going to be lighter on the sides with hair, But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## GotClen (Nov 30, 2014)

How old are you?
Do you feel anything from the 100mg week of test?  Do you have any sex drive at all?
I ask only because of all that deca and next to no test.

Good luck,
Gc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 30, 2014)

Why are you using only 100mg of test?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah wow, at 750mg of deca a week and only 100mg of test a week, I would imagine your pp will be broken shortly.  I've been running 750/500 test/deca and still had to stay on top of things to keep my levels in check to make sure everything was working right.  I've heard some people are not affected the same on nandro as others, but that seems crazy to me.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 1, 2014)

Also, what are you doing for your liver on this 'cycle'?


----------



## Get Some (Dec 1, 2014)

Increased amounts of Testosterone while using deca only increase the chances of Deca side effects when not using an AI. If using an AI, then higher amounts are possible. That doesn't concern me as much as why he is not utilizing more of the best muscle builder we know of... Testosterone. It increases appetite like crazy and the gains are real. If the OP was running a proper amount of Test to bulk on, he would not need to run Dbol for even close to 10 weeks. Your liver should be ok after 10 weeks but my guess is you will start to feel toxic. In my experience, you will have to up the dbol dose frequently after week 4 to achieve desired pump/results... this is where you can get into trouble. Why the "dabbling" of sorts? Why not just stick to what works? You may be younger than me so I'll give you a pass there, but I sure as hell wouldnt' want to use any more drugs than I absolutely needed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2014)

I think you are going to heavy on the orals but I don't have a problem like most will with the test dose and deca. I like challenging conventional wisdom. Especially the so called wisdom on the Boards.

Keep this up to date I am gonna follow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Increased amounts of Testosterone while using deca only increase the chances of Deca side effects when not using an AI. If using an AI, then higher amounts are possible. That doesn't concern me as much as why he is not utilizing more of the best muscle builder we know of... Testosterone. It increases appetite like crazy and the gains are real. If the OP was running a proper amount of Test to bulk on, he would not need to run Dbol for even close to 10 weeks. Your liver should be ok after 10 weeks but my guess is you will start to feel toxic. In my experience, you will have to up the dbol dose frequently after week 4 to achieve desired pump/results... this is where you can get into trouble. Why the "dabbling" of sorts? Why not just stick to what works? You may be younger than me so I'll give you a pass there, but I sure as hell wouldnt' want to use any more drugs than I absolutely needed


Yeah well we don't really NEED these drugs do we? Well most at least dont.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 2, 2014)

my trt is more test than that


----------



## musclewizard69 (Dec 8, 2014)

GotClen said:


> How old are you?
> Do you feel anything from the 100mg week of test?  Do you have any sex drive at all?
> I ask only because of all that deca and next to no test.
> 
> ...


The 100mg of test, is just to keep me functioning enough and feeling well, I'm cumming 2-3x a day, very easy, strong orgasms, looking/feeling "dry".



Brother Bundy said:


> Why are you using only 100mg of test?


I will try with 200mg, but due to high dose of deca, i decided to just start with 100, and adjust from there, less estro, less progestin issues



HollyWoodCole said:


> Yeah wow, at 750mg of deca a week and only 100mg of test a week, I would imagine your pp will be broken shortly.  I've been running 750/500 test/deca and still had to stay on top of things to keep my levels in check to make sure everything was working right.  I've heard some people are not affected the same on nandro as others, but that seems crazy to me.


not crazy at all, i am not getting massive from this cycle, its an easy off season for me and deca is really light on the system and i feel ****ing amazing at the moment. not like test where you feel alpha, but my body joints well being, im a big happy lean teddy bear.



HollyWoodCole said:


> Also, what are you doing for your liver on this 'cycle'?


HA! just stop the orals when they're too much, 23 days i stopped anadrol, and around week 4.5 to 5.5 i stopped the dbol.. been off dbol close to 10 days no loss of weight, steadily increasing. everything is just dry, i'm impressed, this isn't an ALL OUT mass cycle though, ill let sustanon in higher doses get me big.



Get Some said:


> Increased amounts of Testosterone while using deca only increase the chances of Deca side effects when not using an AI. If using an AI, then higher amounts are possible. That doesn't concern me as much as why he is not utilizing more of the best muscle builder we know of... Testosterone. It increases appetite like crazy and the gains are real. If the OP was running a proper amount of Test to bulk on, he would not need to run Dbol for even close to 10 weeks. Your liver should be ok after 10 weeks but my guess is you will start to feel toxic. In my experience, you will have to up the dbol dose frequently after week 4 to achieve desired pump/results... this is where you can get into trouble. Why the "dabbling" of sorts? Why not just stick to what works? You may be younger than me so I'll give you a pass there, but I sure as hell wouldnt' want to use any more drugs than I absolutely needed


At the moment, I'm feeling great, not lethargic, very calm and easy going, everything is just right, and this is what works. 
father from the 80s grew up on nandrolone standalones, of course, testosterone is cycled, sometimes high, moderate, or low, just depends on each new experience with hormones, don't be afraid.



PillarofBalance said:


> I think you are going to heavy on the orals but I don't have a problem like most will with the test dose and deca. I like challenging conventional wisdom. Especially the so called wisdom on the Boards.
> 
> Keep this up to date I am gonna follow.


oh trust me, it was heavy on the oral, read above why i stopped, i could have gone much longer to be honest, but i didnt want to be napping in the afternoon since my schedule will be hectic, so i cut them early, but just in time I think. it was good to stack the two, very impressed. anadrol is very impressive to break plataues



ken Sass said:


> my trt is more test than that


trt is 200 prescribed by a dr
now,, lets put this in perspective 
200lb lean mass, 500-750 = cruise trt 
below 185 lean mass,, 150-450 = cruise trt

then again, everyone is different


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2014)

Those trt numbers you posted are meaningless. trt isn't dosed by your weight. And a cruise is whatever a person decides to stay on.


----------



## musclewizard69 (Dec 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those trt numbers you posted are meaningless. trt isn't dosed by your weight. And a cruise is whatever a person decides to stay on.



That was the POINT. It was a SILLY EXAMPLE.

Did you read, "EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT" . I am not trying to come off professional or experienced, it was an IDEA.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> That was the POINT. It was a SILLY EXAMPLE.
> 
> Did you read, "EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT" . I am not trying to come off professional or experienced, it was an IDEA.


Why are you yelling?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 10, 2014)

musclewizard69 said:


> That was the POINT. It was a SILLY EXAMPLE.
> 
> Did you read, "EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT" . I am not trying to come off professional or experienced, it was an IDEA.


It was a confusing way to make your point. I took it the same way pob did.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2014)

interesting doses for those compounds man.  hope shit works out


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Its been 3 months no update. how'd everything work out?


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why are you yelling?



lol........


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 6, 2015)

100mg of test???? How does your pp feel?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 8, 2015)

All these drugs and your 170 pounds ! You better be freaking rippedto shreds, do you compete in physique?


----------

